# Post Season Rankings and Thoughts



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

What are your thoughts on the Hornets past season? Rank the players and the coaching staff.

Also what are your expectations for next season? Are we a playoff team?


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

We had a pretty good season but still we need a better sg to be a playoff team next year. For example trying to sign Gerald Wallace in coming offseason wouldn't be bad idea...

Paul/Wallace/Peja/West/Chandler


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Jermaniac Fan said:


> We had a pretty good season but still we need a better sg to be a playoff team next year. For example trying to sign Gerald Wallace in coming offseason wouldn't be bad idea...
> 
> Paul/Wallace/Peja/West/Chandler


Well I agree to an extent. I think having Peja would have made us a playoff team. Were set at PG, PF, and C. Mason seems to be weaker but I think he really came on strong in the later part of the season. I like his slashing ability to compliment Peja's shooting. SF is still a question mark to me. Not because Peja isn't good, but because I think he will be injured often from here on out. So I agree that we should pick up a SG, that can shoot, so that he can take the place of Peja, and still compliment Mason.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Well I agree to an extent. I think having Peja would have made us a playoff team. Were set at PG, PF, and C. Mason seems to be weaker but I think he really came on strong in the later part of the season. I like his slashing ability to compliment Peja's shooting. SF is still a question mark to me. Not because Peja isn't good, but because I think he will be injured often from here on out. So I agree that we should pick up a SG, that can shoot, so that he can take the place of Peja, *and still compliment Mason*.


Do you think Mason will be a Hornet next season? He's going to test the free-agent market. I don't think we'll have to worry about complimenting him because I think he'll be gone. Hornets will definitely look for a SG in this offseason, be it through draft or free agency.


----------



## supermati (Mar 28, 2005)

I gotta tell this team surprised me in a good way when they started the comeback.

The playoffs would have been great experience for players like West and Chris.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Despite everything, I'm quite impressed with this past season. With all the injuries and still in the end we were fighting for a playoff spot is unbelievable. A lot of guys stepped up this season, including Devin Brown. I would love to have him come off the bench next year. I might be in the minority, but I don't think we need to change too many players on this team. If we had more starters playing than injured I believe we would have made the playoffs. Even though Scott said there's a 50/50 chance they resign Mason, I don't believe they will. He will want more than they are willing to pay. I think we need to get a SG or SF in the draft or via trade. I'm satisfied with the big men we have in Tyson, Cedric, and Hilton. It won't hurt to have one more big man, if possible.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> Despite everything, I'm quite impressed with this past season. With all the injuries and still in the end we were fighting for a playoff spot is unbelievable. A lot of guys stepped up this season, including Devin Brown. I would love to have him come off the bench next year. I might be in the minority, but I don't think we need to change too many players on this team. If we had more starters playing than injured I believe we would have made the playoffs. Even though Scott said there's a 50/50 chance they resign Mason, I don't believe they will. He will want more than they are willing to pay. I think we need to get a SG or SF in the draft or via trade. I'm satisfied with the big men we have in Tyson, Cedric, and Hilton. It won't hurt to have one more big man, if possible.


I agree. It's rather unbelievable that they were in playoff contention up until the last 3 games of the season. Some of that credit goes to other teams in the 6-8 spots not doing so well. This season in the Western Conference it seemed that 40 or 41 won games got you a playoff berth. Seasons before it seemed you'd have to have at least 45 and up. I think Mason is a goner too. I agree in that we don't need to change too many players on this team. Paul, West and Chandler already have a nice chemistry. Peja hasn't been able to gain much chemistry with them on the court although he probably has some with them off the court. Hopefully it won't take him long to gain some on the court. At the 13th pick, we probably won't get a player that Scott trusts right away. If healthy next season, I expect the Hornets to be in the playoffs. Peja is skipping the World games and I'm hoping that Paul will too. Everybody had better come into training camp READY.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I also expect Paul to be even better in his 3rd season. A summer with not as much basketball playing and getting his body in shape will do wonders for him.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> I also expect Paul to be even better in his 3rd season. A summer with not as much basketball playing and getting his body in shape will do wonders for him.


I expect Paul to be better next year, also. But I really can't wait to see Tyson next year. Imagine his numbers next year, considering the way he kept improving as the year went on.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I expect Paul to be better next year, also. But I really can't wait to see Tyson next year. Imagine his numbers next year, considering the way he kept improving as the year went on.



:yes: Should be a very fun team to watch.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I hope we have Corey Brewer to watch next year. Especially if we dont keep Mason. Brewer can give us the outside presence that Mason lacked and that we will most likely need to fill with the possibility of Peja being sidelined any minute. Brewer also has some great lockdown defense and super long arms.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> I hope we have Corey Brewer to watch next year. Especially if we dont keep Mason. Brewer can give us the outside presence that Mason lacked and that we will most likely need to fill with the possibility of Peja being sidelined any minute. Brewer also has some great lockdown defense and super long arms.



Getting Brewer would be nice. I would love to see him running alongside CP. But he had to go and have himself a good tourney and his stock seems to have risen so unless we pick before the 13th pick that we're predicted to pick at, I'm afraid he'll be gone.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

girllovesthegame said:


> Getting Brewer would be nice. I would love to see him running alongside CP. But he had to go and have himself a good tourney and his stock seems to have risen so unless we pick before the 13th pick that we're predicted to pick at, I'm afraid he'll be gone.


I'm sure he'll be top 10 pick


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't think Brewer is going to be there and there probably isn't another shooting guard that's worth drafting in the lottery...Eh for that matter I'm not positive that Brewer is going to be an ideal two at the pro level.He's going to be great on D and in transition,but I just don't see him have the handles and the shot to be a real two.

Probably isn't any way the Hornets could get Wallace considering their cap situation.Mason comes off the books,but Wallace is probably going to get between 10 and 13 million which the Hornets can not afford without moving someone else.Charlotte is retarded if they don't match any offer that's not much more than that.


----------

